# 220v Electrical Outlet Source?



## JEMelby (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to build a shop from the ground (clay) up. I'm intent on in-ground dust collection (I've seen the arguments) and electrical. My vision is to have four stations (two for now, and two for future stuff) with both dust collection and electrical outlets in a covered "well." I have a notion of how to do the wells so that they can be water and debris-proofed, and outright sealed for longer term dis-use.

Now to the point - I need a source for 2x outlets for 220v. I've been to the Lowe's and the local electrical joints, and I can only find single outlet 220v outlets (usually with a round shape to them). I'm looking for the ones that are about the same size as a standard home outlet, but that have one of the prongs on its side (this is the one used by my Delta Unisaw). Iam *not* looking for the 110v *20A *outlets that typically have a "T" or "L" shaped prong to differenciate them from their <15A siblings. My intent is to have a covered 4X plate with two 110v outlets and two 220v outlets in each well.

Alternatly, I would settle for a single 220v outlet and a double 110v outlet if anyone has seen an off the shelf outlet cover in this configuration.

Otherwise, I'm fabricating them, and I'd rather work wood than metal :yes:

If someone could point me to a supplier for this sort of thing, I would greatly appreciate it.

James.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try WW Grainger.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/plugs-and-receptacles/electrical/ecatalog/N-8db












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*oultet configurations are based on voltage amperage*

One of these?
http://wiki.robotz.com/images/1/12/CommonNEMAstraightbladeoutlets.png

In my experience I haven't seen a "dual" 220v outlet cover. It may exist, but I haven't seen one. NEMA may not want you to have 2 recepticles in the same box...I donno?

You will probably have to gang them together:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/APPLETON-ELECTRIC-Mounting-Body-for-Contender-13F877?Pid=search


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Grainger has 220v duplex receptacles, but they are pricey.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I put two 230V circuits into a single metal box. The big problem was not the two receptacles but the cover plate. I wound up buying a nylon dual switch plate from HD and a single metal outlet plate cover that matched the 230V receptacles. The metal plate was bolted to the nylon switch plate using the standard screw attachment holes. Using a Forstner bit I drilled the hole for the receptacle. Worked great! Special thanks to (As she called herself) "The Dumb Blond" at HD.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*another way..*

Get a blank 4" square cover plate. Use a hole saw to make the 2 round receptacle holes and drill the small holes for the retention screws. 
 The issue I see is waterproofing. An infloor outlet usually has a seal to prevent water coming in should there be a spill or flood. That's why outlets have to be 18" above the floor...or what ever the correct height is. 
You may put yourself in jeopardy using homemade components in the event of a "failure" insurance wise. This is beyond my expertise if any, ...just sayin'. Look into it before you start the installation or modifications. I don't know if there are 220 V ground fault interupt
breakers, GFI's?  bill


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> One of these?
> http://wiki.robotz.com/images/1/12/CommonNEMAstraightbladeoutlets.png
> 
> In my experience I haven't seen a "dual" 220v outlet cover. It may exist, but I haven't seen one. NEMA may not want you to have 2 recepticles in the same box...I donno?
> ...


I used to build data centers for my company (which shall remain nameless) and I have NEVER seen dual 220V outlets. Every server in the world (with the exception of large frame systems) uses an L-type twist lock 220V 20A outlet.

I personally wouldn't recommend running that kind of load over a single wire.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*

I don't think the OP wanted to use a single wire run...just have 2 runs and outlets in a common box, but I could be wrong...again?
All my 20 amp receptacles are twistlock. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well even at 1 run per outlet that's a lot of heat to dissipate with two outlets in the box.

I guess if he's pulling his own wire strands it would be feasible, and my guess is that's how the duplex boxes are expected to be wired. Running two 10 gauge romex bundles into a single box isn't easy by any means.


----------

